
Ask HN: Consider 25yo for senior dev position - swtf
Would you do it ? He says he&#x27;s been developing for 9-10 years.
======
smt88
1) In the US, this post indicates illegal discrimination. I know you're
anonymous, but you should be pretty certain that no real-world employee can
find this post.

2) Hire him on a contract basis for a month or two. Pay him what you'd pay a
senior dev of whatever age. Evaluate him on the progress of the product, and
have a trusted external party audit his work (if you yourself aren't technical
enough).

3) Stop thinking about discriminating on the basis of age.

~~~
swtf
Funny. Actually I am the 25 yo. I just didn't want a biased option from you
guys.

~~~
smt88
If you think the company is hesitant, offer to work on a contract basis -- to
"put your money where your mouth is".

~~~
swtf
That's fair.

------
araxhiel
Well, I think that it's easier say something than do it.

If he has been developing so many years, why instead believe in his words why
don't test him doing a more technical (hands-on) oriented interview instead a
"normal" (talking and such) interview?

Well, IMHO, I think that in such scenario he can shine or fail according if
he's saying the truth.

~~~
swtf
That's indeed what I intend to do I was wondering if others here would do the
same.

------
codr4life
What about life experience and perspective? Is he going to mentor/lead teams?
I wouldn't have hired myself for that kind of scenario at 25, and I started
coding at 8.

~~~
swtf
So it's safe to assume you'd say no since they lack in the life experience
section correct?

~~~
codr4life
Correct. Assuming senior still means someone who leads/mentors; then yes, I
have a hard time seeing a 25yo having the kind of perspective needed. I'm
turning 40 any day now; not the Travis Boober kind of 40, the real one; and
imagining me leading anything at 25 is a scary thought.

~~~
ParameterOne
I'm going to agree and disagree. I agree with life experience but some from
the men and women from the armed forces are very strong leaders at young ages.
I was self employed before the age of 25 with a small number of employees but
what I learned is that a stronger leader will usually never follow a weaker
leader so depending on who you are leading you may or may not survive in the
position. Your interviewer may be thinking about who is on the team while
deciding. And you will most likely have a shorter rope until respect is
earned. Personally I would hire anyone at any age as long as they produced the
desired results ages 16-99+

~~~
swtf
I started my professional experience at 18 I have indeed been through the
struggle of proving myself to older members of the team who at first
disapproved. Although now I feel like I know how to handle these situations.

~~~
ParameterOne
Yup, there it is, life experience. Just think how much more you will have in
10 years. Another thing you want to decide for yourself is...do i want the
senior dev title, the senior dev position or the senior dev money and why. The
answer to that could set you free.

